# wifi setting up



## vince66 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello gang !

I've set up my wi-fi network during the installation of the FreeBSD (version 11.1).

Now, I've changed location and there is another wi-fi access point.

Please, can you briefly detail the steps to dinamically set up a wi-fi network every time the access point changes ?
Authentication is wpa2-psk.

Thanks very much.


----------



## ekingston (Aug 1, 2018)

man wpa_supplicant

and

man wpa_supplicant.conf


----------



## vince66 (Aug 3, 2018)

ekingston said:


> man wpa_supplicant
> 
> and
> 
> man wpa_supplicant.conf




My question was another: *dinamically set up a wi-fi network,* that is:

is it possible that at start up, FreeBSD detects any wi-fi access point, lists (shows) them and asks me for the password ?
I work in console mode (no GUI).

Thanks very much.


----------

